# Painting Leaf Guard gutters



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Any of you done this? How does the paint hold up? What was your experience with them?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint does stick pretty well to Aluminum surfaces like that, but I would not want to do it, especially if you get snow in your area.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are they aluminum or plastic?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm really not sure what they are made of, I was thinking steel but maybe not.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was just asking, I know there are a bunch of different types. Depending on what it is, the attack method might change slightly.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Harsh! It's a legit question. Albeit confusing question.

i paint gutters on repaints. why would you paint the leaf guards? guess i would need a picture to understand your question better. I'm with NCPaint, there is a whole lot of "Huh?" to answer this one mo' betta'. 

My guess is that you want to know how the paint on the gutters and downspouts holds up. Depends on the paint but it will never be as good as the baked on factory finish on the gutter tin. If the gutters are in piss poor shape, whats a new coat of latex gonna hurt it? I do a lot of color changes in my work, so it is a common practice for me to paint gutters and downspouts. Haven't had any complaints. By the time I think it would be a factor, it is probably time to repaint it again. 

BTW, I would never brush or roll a gutter, I would spray only, to keep the surface as smooth as possible because these are the surfaces that WILL show mildew the quickest. But hey, thats, just me, and this all assumes I understand your question correctly.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I looked it up, its aluminum like any other gutter. You can do it. I imagine the tape off/ sheilding along the roof line to hit the top horizontal surface would be interesting, I probably would leave it because its a hard surface to see, as well as avoids any water from getting under the latex paint if you have any adhesion problems if you do paint the leaf cover. (If this doesn't make sense to any one else look up the product line and then judge that last sentence). Curious to see some before and after pics of this one. Good luck and interested in the outcome, as I have never run into this gutter system before.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just paint the gutters but never the guards. There are a lot of different types and I could see looking down on them from the second or third floor they may seem kind of in need of sprucing up. Never had the request though. Let us know how it worked out if it is worth pursuing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I guess he has decided not to paint them so that's cool with me.It's the first one I have come across to think about.


----------

